# Obama angers Poles with 'death camp' remark



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

BBC News
See realtime coverage 
*Obama angers Poles with 'death camp' remark*
BBC News - ‎29 minutes ago‎

President Barack Obama has caused an outcry in Poland after referring to a Nazi death camp as "Polish". He made the remark at a ceremony in which he posthumously awarded Polish resistance fighter Jan Karski with the Presidential Medal of Freedom.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Without his teleprompter this guys a talking lampshade, atleast W could fly a fighter jet.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

7costanza said:


> Without his teleprompter this guys a talking lampshade, atleast W could fly a fighter jet.


Oooh, ummm yeah. The whole concentration camp thing and lampshade thing.... I dunno.

But you are 100% correct. He in no way is a good speaker unless someone else is telling him what to say.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

263FPD said:


> Oooh, ummm yeah. The whole concentration camp thing and lampshade thing.... I dunno.
> 
> But you are 100% correct. He in no way is a good speaker unless someone else is telling him what to say.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe I'm not following. My lampshade comment was just saying hes a horrible speaker as opposed to what the Matrix tells the sheeple. Is there a negative association with lampshades or am I just reading your post wrong.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Not busting chops, 7. It's the whole lampshades made from human skin harvested from death camp inmates. I know what you meant by what you said, I just found it to be oddly connected to the concentration camp thing. 

Like I said, POTUS is just a "special" kind of person. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

At least we know that the newest "Polish" joke, is not even Polish. It's a Chicago democrat pretending to run the country. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

We can't have a demorat in office that doesn't embarrass the hell out of our country. When he's not insulting our own people, he's insulting others.


----------

